
Extreme Bridge Racing. Real Driving on Speed Cars - DimaMer
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ExtremeBridgeRacing.dzmitry
======
DimaMer
Are you ready to enjoy impossible stunt-ing car racing on sky roads by playing
impossible tracks games? Enjoy the ultimate car driving on sky high bridges.
New mobile racing game with upgraded realistic car. Extreme Racing Game. Be
careful while driving on bridges as you may get hit by the highly dangerous
obstacles.

